# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Another freebie from EA

## Geo

To celebrate passing 1 million registered users, you can now download and play Need for Speed World for free.

http://world.needforspeed.com/

----------


## Logical

The game looks great, but its a 700MB file :O

----------


## Geo

That what broadband's for!  :Smile:

----------


## Niall Fernie

Anyone know if you can choose the install folder as I dont have that much space on my windows partition?

----------


## Logical

The initial download is only a few MB and only downloads the download manager. You can probably choose where this saves depending on your browser, Firefox places it in your normal downloads folder. 

Once you have that I think you can specify a folder location in the download manager.

Hope this helps :Wink:

----------


## Niall Fernie

It's not the inital download that bothers me its where the game installed afterwards. I've only got about 900mb free on my windows partition but oodles of space elsewhere.

----------


## Logical

Just checked, its one of the first options. Something along the lines of:
Welcome to EA setup wizard,
Accept License agreement,
Select Destination Folder....

----------


## Niall Fernie

Yup, thanks, got it installed now, just need it to stop crashing and I'll be a happy racer.

----------


## Niall Fernie

Whoop, it seems to be all working fine now, pity the servers don't seem to have enough capacity and are quite often full.

Pursuit Mode is great fun and I'm hoping that if you keep running long enough they bring out the helicopters like they used to in NFS of old.

----------


## Niall Fernie

Has anyone played much of this game yet? i.e has anyone managed to buy a second car?

----------

